# Can i use a play sand as my substrate?



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes you can but use a brand that has been heat treated, free of bacteria and pick on that is silica free. I have used Bomix white play sand in the past however they have slowed down and possibly by now no longer supplying it. Last month I purchased 60 bags of their play sand that is silica free and heat treated but is a light brown in colour.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I used the brand sold at Home Depot for years without any problems. I just washed it very well first.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Westender said:


> I used the brand sold at Home Depot for years without any problems. I just washed it very well first.


Yea i bought one at Homedepot, is it called "king play sand"?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't recall, but I think the bag was white and yellow.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Home Depot play sand requres lots of washing and even then the water remains cloudy for a long time. I use pool filter sand which is much cleaner than play sand.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

moon said:


> Home Depot play sand requres lots of washing and even then the water remains cloudy for a long time. I use pool filter sand which is much cleaner than play sand.


Just so everyone is aware pool sand is okay for FW but not for SW due to the silica content.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I've just recently switched out my silica sand (Home Depot) with Bomax beach sand from Rona Lansing.

I just put my Corydoras back into the tank yesterday so I have no practical experience with it but they seem to like it.


----------



## fins-n-felines (Sep 12, 2008)

moon said:


> Home Depot play sand requres lots of washing and even then the water remains cloudy for a long time. I use pool filter sand which is much cleaner than play sand.


I'm using pool filter sand as well and it's going well! a 50 lbs bag was 10 bucks


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

fins-n-felines said:


> I'm using pool filter sand as well and it's going well! a 50 lbs bag was 10 bucks


What colour is this stuff out of curiosity? I'm more into earth tones than stark white.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

moon said:


> Home Depot play sand requres lots of washing and even then the water remains cloudy for a long time. I use pool filter sand which is much cleaner than play sand.


I cleaned the playsand really well that it was so clear when i placed it on the tank. Playsand is actually fine based on my experience


----------



## fins-n-felines (Sep 12, 2008)

PPulcher said:


> What colour is this stuff out of curiosity? I'm more into earth tones than stark white.


Ya it's pretty white..lol! it also has some black in it too, not much tho.. i have heard of somewhere where you can get cheap black sand.. trying to remember..I'll let u know if I find out.

I am into the earth tones too, i like natural, but I do have to say that the white actually looks very nice in the tank, i was pleasantly surprised

My sister and I both used the playsand in our tanks months ago, mine settled ok, but hers, well, her tank never looked ok, not sure what she did? Anyway, we removed it, and one thing i noticed was that it was much stinkier than normal.. not sure what i did..lol! We were pretty excited about the play sand at first, but we haven't gone back...so far. I'm very regimented on my tank maintenance, especially since i have Discus (bare bottom tank  ) So i don't know what happened with the sand smell ?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Sand would stink from having anaerobic pockets in it caused by it compacting. To prevent this it needs to be stirred up some regularly. I bought cheap black blasting sand that is actually nickle slag. I have tested it and it seems non toxic, but it is a little fine for my taste, even though it is the coarser of the 2 available grades. I will be trying it with my Tapajos. A 50lb bag was $7.50, and an 88lb bag is $10.00. It is absolutely jet black.


----------

